# seasonal contracts



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone can give me any advice on pricing for seasonal contracts? All of my contracts I have now are eaither priced by the hour or a staright price. Thanks


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Welcome to Plowsite! In the upper right corner of your screen there is a Search button you can click. Enter Seasonal in there and you will find tons of information to help you. Good luck!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks BRL! I'll check it out. Also, thanks for welcoming me to the site!


----------

